# Need help/advice



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

My brother loves photography. He actually is a sports photographer that does college basketball, baseball, and football games. Also done NBA and NFL, sadly no MLB yet. He has been had a ton of pictures in Sports Illustrated including a cover shot this past year of Aaron Murray from the Georgia Bulldogs.

Ok now here is my question. There is a photo contest. Since he is much better with a camera I am going ot let him take a picture...what for it...my guns. What are some of the things you guys would like to see in a gun picture. I know the gun, and I think ammo if setup right looks good. Is there anything other than a swimsuit model...ok I just had to throw that in there.

2 ideas I want to use will be my Grandfather's WWII service picture along with the flag that covered his coffin (wasn't sure how it would look since I don't have any old guns). Since you guys and ladies (just for you Holly) like guns and I figured most have looked through gun magazines there must be somethings that caught your eye and made you say wow i like how they put that in the photo. Also if you can find the photos I would greatly appreciate it. I have a few ideas, just wanted the help.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for thinking of me! :mrgreen: Man, I feel special... and so early in the morning!

I think the background is always what I notice before the gun. When I look at photo contest pictures, and see this,








I just shake my head and look away. I have looked at this picture three times this morning and can tell you all about the guy's coffee cup, or what is on his computer, but can't recall what his gun looks like. A nice clean background would have done wonders.

I think the flag would be a nice touch. I like to see personal items a lot more than strewn bullets, or knives, etc.

Keep it simple. That's just me. Good luck!


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks Holly. The concept I had was since I am using my M&P's is since it stand for Military and Police to go with the Military route. There are like 8 gun photos, nothing that i am real impressed with though.


















There is two.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Your husky's eye makeup is stunning.

(Samoyeds and huskies always look to me as if they have extra-long, artificial eyelashes and well-applied eyeliner.)


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Your husky's eye makeup is stunning.
> 
> (Samoyeds and huskies always look to me as if they have extra-long, artificial eyelashes and well-applied eyeliner.)


So true.

Brevard,

I feel like there is way too much going on in those two photos you showed us. It might just be me, but try limiting the "other stuff" around your gun to one or two items.

It's just a little too busy for my brain.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Well one of the two contest is out. For one you had to use your guns in a picture with a product you bought form them. And I have never bought anything from them. And no point in throwing ammo everywhere and lying and saying I bought the ammo from them. Now the other is just a photo contest. The majority is scenary, pics of people's pets. They want my wife to enter since she likes taking pictures, and the place she works is doing it. So since she is just getting started into really liking guns we have decided to go the route of the Veteran tribute. We will have either 2 or 3 of our M&P's A folded up US flag from a military funeral along with pics of my grandfathers, and if her mom can find it her grandfather in his service uniform. As soon as it get taken aand stuff I will put it up.

Steve that husky has better eye make-up than some of the girls walking around here.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

These might be a bit cluttered as simple is better.....but great pics ......JJ


----------

